
Ruby on Rails and the importance of being stupid (2009) - wtbob
https://blogs.harvard.edu/philg/2009/05/18/ruby-on-rails-and-the-importance-of-being-stupid/
======
brudgers
The follow up on Software Design Review:
[http://philip.greenspun.com/software/design-
review](http://philip.greenspun.com/software/design-review)

~~~
wtbob
Thanks! I've posted that as well — honestly, I believe that both of these are
tremendously important accounts. We who have ears to hear, let us hear!

